# Moose had a heat stroke



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

On Thursday my 4.5 yr old Goldrn boy Moose had a heat stroke. It was 80 F and 75% humidity out when we went on a 5 mile run (with lots of walking too). He is a very athletic dog and we often go for 6-8 mile runs in hotter weather. He did fine for the first 4.75 miles and was pulling ahead trying to catch up to my youngest on his bike. At this point he started pulling for the bushes. We got him back to the truck and his hips looked sore/weak. He took 3 tries to get into the truck. We went straight home (took about 5 minutes to drive) and he had completely collapsed. We carried him in and started cooling him down, his temp was at least 108, he maxed out the Mercury thermometer. We cooled him to 103 in the baby pool and then brought him to the vet. 

He was already developing petechia, vomiting, and diarrhea. At the vet his temp continued to drop. They ran a cbc, chem panel, gave anti nausea meds, and started antibiotics. That night they gave him a whole blood transfusion from the vet dog (a Saint Bernard the office took in years ago) as they did not have plasma and there was none available in the area. The next day his kidney and liver functions were more elevated, glucose had dropped. Saturday morning the ran another CBC but didn't rerun the chem panel as he didn't look worse but they felt it was too early for his kidney and liver function numbers to have dropped much. His platelets were down to 5k at this time. He didn't have any more petechia, X-rays didn't show any bleeding or fluid collecting in his abdomen or thoracic cavity. His chest and abdomen sound clear. He is still on iv fluids, they are now able to give him anti nausea meds orally and he is keeping that down. The last 2 days he has drank a bowl of water and thrown up a little. There has been some blood streaked in the vomit. Today he did not have any diarrhea and doesn't appear to have any large GI bleeds. 

Has anyone heard of immune mediated thrombocytopenia following heat stroke and DIC? Has anyone heard of the use of steroids (prednisone ?) to suppress the immune system do it doesn't attack the platelets? There was a veterinary article published in 2009 that studied it suggested that it was a useful approach to treating thrombocytopenia following heat stroke. I mentioned it to my vet and she is going to look into it tonight, she felt that "it couldn't hurt." 

Thought maybe someone here might have experience or helpful tips. Moose is still so very sick. We are taking it day by day. I am looking forward to seeing him again in the morning. He is a cherished family member. Please keep Moose in your prayers.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a picture from Friday morning, a bit less than 24 hrs after. You can see the petechia on his leg. His body was pretty much covered. It no longer appears to be spreading even with the low platelet counts.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been thinking of Moose since you posted about this the other day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts ....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking of you and Moose. And also, thank you for this eye- opening post. I had no idea that heat stroke could case such a widespread systemic reaction.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping moose is continuing to get better


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I had no idea this could happen, oh my gosh poor Moose and poor you and your family. I hope he gets back to his old self very quick!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know this isn't much consolation to you, but I thank you for posting this! I run with one of my goldens every weekend, three miles on Saturdays and 4 1/2 on Sundays. I took him on Saturday, after having read your story about Moose, and he just seemed somewhat stressed, even though I run very slowly and the temp was around 78 (the humidity was high, though), so I left him home on Sunday. He's in good physical condition overall, but he's wearing a fur coat and I know how hot I am running in capris and a tank top, so I always worry about him. Your story has made me even more aware of the heat and humidity when it comes to running with my boy. Thank you.

I hope Moose recovers completely! I will continue to follow your story.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry this happened, makes me very aware not to push it on a hot/humid day (even though I live in the Great White North it still gets very hot and humid in my area). Please keep us posted as you find out information!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

poor moose , get better soon we love u buddy


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> ....thank you for this eye- opening post. I had no idea that heat stroke could case such a widespread systemic reaction.


Heat stroke basically causes all the cells in your body to start dying off. It results in systemic organ failure, everything goes. Skin is another organ. A dog that has had heat stroke is now more susceptible to it in the future and will always have trouble regulating his body temperature. He will never be the same again unfortunately and will most likely no longer be a running partner in a southern state with high humidity like Louisiana.

I'm so glad that Moose is going to live, cooling him off before he went to the vet most likely saved his life. Thank you for sharing your story, it is a good wake up call for all of us.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We made a small step in the right direction today. On Saturday morning his platelets were at 5k. Today they are up to 14k. Still a LONG way from over 200k but it means he is now producing at a greater rate than he is using them. Now we're are focusing more on his kidneys. His bun and creatinine have gone up. They are still pushing fluids and we hope that his kidneys are just still recovering. There is a chance for complete kidney failure, minor kidney damage or possibly temporary acute kidney failure. The gi bleed will also cause a rise in bun numbers. They are going. To administer meds to help him filter his blood along with increases fluids. One of his liver function numbers has dropped back to normal levels and one has risen into abnorma levels. She isn't concerned about his liver at the moment and feels the abnormal result is due to the fact that he isn't eating yet. His glucose is now in normal range as are many of his other blood results. Moose is by far not out of the woods yet but he is still fighting. Hopefully his story will help others out there in recognizing the signs and preventing dogs from having heat stroke in the future. It was only 80 out the day we ran/walked. It was far from HOT. I believe the humidity played a huge factor in him having the heat stroke. He has water available at all times but maybe he just hadn't drank as much as he needed Thursday. It's not like I can go back and ask him. Give your pups a big hug. The signs of heat stroke can be very subtle and come on very quickly.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of Moose this morning. Still hanging in there.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to update us. I'm glad he's still hanging on and fighting.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Poor Moose I hope that he recovers fast and soon. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Moose.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope your sweet boy makes a complete recovery.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

*Thank You!*

Fingers are definitely crossed for Moose. Took Gracie for a walk in the VA heat and humidity this afternoon, and all I could think of coming up to each shade tree was Moose. You couldn't possibly have seen this coming, but have hopefully prevented others Golden's from having to fight for life. Thank You, and pulling for much higher platelet numbers for Moose.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww poor moose. I hope he gets well soon! Thanks for posting this, I will not take piper on a walk until the evening. Best wishes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Praying for sweet Moose-we also will be more careful.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Sending good thoughts to Moose. Who knows how many lives you will have saved by sharing this post.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Big prayers for Moose. Hang in there buddy!!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We went to visit Moose again this afternoon. He seemed a bit more alert when we walked in. While I was petting him I noticed his abdomen looked a little distended. It worries me especially with his low platelet counts. When I asked him "do you need to potty moose" he literally jumped up and shot for the door. It caught us all off guard because up to this point he had only stood once and that was on Saturday when the vet had picked him up into a standing position. This was a definite increase in strength. I went to get a dr while the kids held him back (we is still on and iv that was hanging on the wall). When we got back he could no longer hold his bladder and released a TON of dark urine. I'm taking that as a good sign that he is filtering the toxins from his blood stream. He is receiving a lot of fluid so it's not dark due to lack of fluids. And the large amount shows he is receiving a lot from the ivs. Hopefully this means that his kidneys are going to regain at least some function and hopefully all function. He still has a very long difficult road ahead and this isn't a sure sign that his kidneys will recover but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Keeping you, your family and Moose in my thoughts. I too thank you for sharing your journey and educating us. I am getting up at 5:30 to walk my dogs before the heat of the day. We hike about five miles, it is usually under 75 degrees, but already humid. We do make sure to stop for a drink at the halfway point. We come home and take a dip in the pool. I pray Moose will continue to improve, Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad you made new thread for Moose, look how many of us are praying for him now. He is fighter and he will be better, hugs and prayers are on the way.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am only just seeing this, I don't know how I missed it before! My heart and prayers are with Moose and you through this horrible ordeal. He does seem to be rebounding - poor guy. 

My heart actually hurts for him that he had an accident! What a great dog he is, he tried so hard to hold it, he must have been mortified.

HUGS to you all! And most especially Moose. Thank you for sharing, and thank you for updating! I sure hope Moose is able to come home very, very soon!

Lenna & Remy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continued prayers for moose


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Baby steps. The changes in his condition are agonizingly slow--but they're pointed in the right direction. Be thankful for that.

We'll keep you and Moose in our prayers. 

Strength in numbers.....!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the prayers. I'm not sleeping much still. At first it was due to worry that I would get a call telling me the worst. Slowing it's starting to turn to anticipation of morning, our next visit, and prayers that we will see more improvement. At this point every baby step means so much! 

Although the vets and techs had said he was peeing while he was laying down he has been holding his pee, diarrhea, and vomit in front of us. This morning he struggled so hard to not throw up as he drank his water. I think with us there he probably tried so hard to hold it and when I asked him if he had to go "potty" he was eager to please and tried his best. In his 4.5 years (we have had him since birth, he was the one pup we kept from our only litter) I can count on 1 hand the number of accidents he has had. He has always been so good, no accidents, never a chewer, no counter surfing. That's just who he is. He's a very good boy. Praying for a full recover and having him home soon (although like I've told the vet, I'm in no rush to bring him home if he isn't 100% ready to go home safely, he needs the ivs fluids and support he is getting right now). 

Thank you again for your support. I pray that all you families, 4 legged AND 2 legged stay safe and hydrated in this summer heat.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Praying for you Moose! You sound like a such a wonderful Golden Boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am just seeing this now. It sounds so scary. I'm going to read the thread in recognizing early signs of heat stroke now. I hope poor Moose is feeling better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending many good thoughts and prayers your way. 
When Moose recovers, please bear in mind that most dogs who have had heat stroke will be very heat sensitive the rest of their lives.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Moose doing today?


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Praying for your Moose.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping Moose is continuing to improve!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just checking in, fingers crossed Moose is still improving!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Any update on Moose??


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry I took a while to update. We had family passing through so between my morning and afternoon visits with moose and time with them I wasn't on here. His platelets went up to 21k as of yesterday morning, still only a 10th of what they should be put moving in the right direction slowly. His kidney function tests are still too high to determine if they are rising, lowering, or steady. That is worrisome but still hopeful because he is producing urine. He is very jaundice but we hope that's due to the whole blood transfusion he is now breaking down and his liver is likely still slow to deal with that and clots that the heat stroke likely caused in all his organs. He still is refusing ALL food. I'm hopeful that his digestive tract is just not yet ready for food but that too is a wait and see. Tomorrow they will see if he is stable enough to move around and position for an ultrasound. They will be checking to see if there is swelling around his kidneys that could point to kidney failure. He seemed so sleepy today. It was sad to see him so sluggish even when my youngest son was saying hi, petting, and hugging him. &#55357;&#56852;. I'm going to see him again in the morning. I'm praying he starts eating soon and it will help with his strength.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Best wishes to Moose and your family.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking about you Dear Moose!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart is just breaking for you guys. Fight moose, FIGHT!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for what is happening to your very handsome Moose. I lost a 7 year old lab about 10 years ago to heat stroke. We were in Florida and he was running around the pool...I never knew he was overheating. I never knew how bad the heat could effect them. We took him to the vet after it happened and he stayed the night. Unfortunately, he had a couple strokes thorugh the night and lost the battle We received the dreaded call that they lost him. I'm praying that Moose is young, strong and can fight through this. People don't realize how delicate the dog's system is and how bad the heat can effect them. I am going to be sending every positive thought I have your way because I want to see Moose come out of this and back to life. I'm so sorry for what's happening.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

After I read your last update I took my Charlie for walk, it was hot and very humid and all I could think was Moose. Sending many prayers and good vibes for Moose to get better. Hope he starts eating soon. Hugs.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

The nights are hardest for me right now. I pray that in the morning I will receive word that he is bouncing back. I fear I will wake up to the worst news. My husband is military and currently on a training exercise and unable to be home and visit moose. The last few nights my youngest son, 6 years old, had been sleeping with me. Moise slept with him every night for the last 4 years. I think today's visit has been the hardest since the first 24 hrs. It's the first time he did not "look" better. He seemed so sad and so tired. I just want him happy and healthy again. He was so happy getting his leash on and loading up in the truck last Thursday. He was so happy to be on that run, pulling ahead trying to catch up with our youngest on his bike. I had to repeatedly pull him back and try to keep him at my slow pace. This is not how I saw that day going &#55357;&#56852;. 

Thank you everyone for your prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, Moose will be better, he will! Hugs.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanting to join in the prayers for Moose to get better real soon!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you come back tomorrow with good news. Sorry your husband is away.
I am praying for Moose all time. Wish I could do more, hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you made it thru the night and could have some sleep, praying for a great morning report.
Sending good vibes and hugs for sweet Moose.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

You guys are in my thoughts as well. Thanks for updating us, you know that we're all worried and pulling for you guys.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hang on in there Moose, you can do this. I am so sorry this is happening to your boy, no one could anticipate that after a normal day out with such an active boy. It really will server as a massive lesson to so many dog owners. Prayer every day for Moose xxx


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stopping in to get a Moose update, you are always on my mind. Hope you see a sparkle in his eye today!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been watching your thread and thinking of you. Sending prayers for Moose and for you and your family.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry for your whole family's heartbreak and for what Moose is going through. Has the doctor given you a prognosis or a timeline for what to expect?  I know the kidney information will tell you a lot but I had hoped things would be less uncertain by now. I've been down this road with a dog with cancer and know the uncertainty is very, very tough. I hope it helps knowing that you have a large group of people here who care.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Visiting with moose now. They just finished drawing blood. I haven't spoken with the vet yet but will update when I get the bloodwork results and/ or info on wether they will be doing an ultrasound today. Sadly prognosis completely hinges on his kidneys. Unlike humans we can't just easily start dialysis if they stop functioning. They are still hoping that this is just a slow recovery from the insult of the heat stroke but the longer this drags on the more we need to think about long term kidney damage. He is so sleepy. He didn't even lift his head to greet me today. Praying for better results today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My continued thoughts and prayers to Moose and your family.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh! Poor moose! I am praying for your furry baby.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry. I hope there is some good news soon and that he starts to get better. Sending continued positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Praying for good results for Moose. My heart goes out to you and Moose!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Moose. Buddy and I hope you are back to normal and feeling bettervery soon. Buddy sends you "a paw" and fuzzy hugs.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Just spoke with the vet. He isn't going to get better. His kidneys and liver are getting worse. His pancreas is now causing him pain. He is starting to suffer now. I am going to pick up the kids so we can say our goodbyes. My husband won't be able to come home for this but he doesn't want to drag it out while Moose suffers. He fought hard and tried but it was just too much for him. I pray that his story will save other families from suffering.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

So sad! :'( this post has helped many people including me, and I know he knows how much he is loved. I feel so so sorry for your entire family. Blessings! <3


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to see this heartbreaking update on Moose.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. Was praying for better news. Praying for God's comfort and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I am so, so sorry. I'm at a loss for words and can only imagine the heartache right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. I was so hoping he would be the exception. God speed Moose.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

What a heartbreaking story. Moose can sleep peacefully knowing that his legacy will certainly save other dogs. All my condolences go to you and your family.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm crying as I write this note....I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what a special member of your family he is. I like you hope that people will learn from your situation. Hold all your special memories tight..they will help you through this difficult time.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry this has happened. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so very saddened to read today's Moose update.  

His story HAS helped others. It's been so very hot here, and I'm even more careful with our energetic pup to make sure that we are not over doing it with him as a result of you sharing your story. 

My condolences to your family.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to read this. Oh gosh how awful. Lean here for strength as you go through this hard day. Sending hugs.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

My heart breaks for you and your family today. Your story definitely has been heard and I have talked to my husband and my adult boys. 

It happens so quickly.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am crying (at work), reading your last post. What happened with miracles? I believed with whole my heart that sweet Moose will be better. I am so, so sorry...Hugs


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. But I want to say, too, thanks so much for sharing this story. It really could save another dog's life. But I'm sorry it had to be this way for your family and for Moose.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

jpajinag said:


> Just spoke with the vet. He isn't going to get better. His kidneys and liver are getting worse. His pancreas is now causing him pain. He is starting to suffer now. I am going to pick up the kids so we can say our goodbyes. My husband won't be able to come home for this but he doesn't want to drag it out while Moose suffers. He fought hard and tried but it was just too much for him. I pray that his story will save other families from suffering.


I am so very, very sorry! You are doing the correct thing for your Moose, but oh how it hurts.

Fly free at the Bridge, Moose. Sorry your body could not recover.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Please know you and your family are in my thoughts about your dear Moose. So very heartbreaking for all of you. I am sorry.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry to read this. You and my family are in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is just tragic, I am so very sorry. Pancreatitis is very painful, it almost took my boys life. Moose you are a very loved boy, your family is taking on all your pain while they release you of yours. My heart is breaking for you guys!


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose went quietly surrounded with love. Three of my kids spent time with him but couldn't stay to watch him go. My 11 year old stayed with me to hold him while he drifted off. He seemed to ono it was his time. He lifet d his head to be more time and laid it in Christopher's lap. He is also peace now. He will forever be in our hearts. He can now run forever free of the threat of heat and exhaustion. He's join d his buddy Max that we lost just after Thankgivng. Max was 11, and went into kidney and liver failure after drinking tap water that had high levels of copper. It's been a rough year and Moose mourned to months after we lost Max. They are together again, and can run free. Give your babies hugs for Moose. This hurts so bad.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Moose and Max with Jacob on his first day of school. All our life events include our entire family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

For this past week while I followed your story I fell in love with Moose. Your loss touched me so deeply, feeling like I lost one of my own. Sending hugs mixed with tears.

Run free sweet Moose, run baby, run fast...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Moose.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So heartbreaking. Rest in peace, Moose.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please accept my condolences on your loss. I know this has been a devastating experience for your family. Thank you for loving him enough to let him go. I'll be praying for your peace of heart.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I too am crying at my desk (at work)....I have followed Moose and was praying he would recover. I must tell you that we live in Florida and it has been 100% humidity with 95 degrees and a heat index of 105 every day this week. When I read your story I told my husband about Moose because we walk Mako and Max every morning (at dawn) for 3 miles...Mako is going to be 4 and Max is 11....because of you I have lessened their walk and make sure they take a dip in the pool when returning. 
I am so very sorry and wish I could take your pain away. 
Run free Moose....my Baloo is there to greet you at Rainbow Bridge......


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was crying reading Moose story. 

Run free Moose.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

When I read your post saying that Moose wouldn't recover, it was as if someone had punched me in the stomach and sucked all the air out of me. I was convinced that Moose would be able to beat the heat stroke. I am so very sorry that you have endured such a tragedy. Your experiences have made me reconsider how I handle being outside with my furbaby as it has been in the high 80's, low 90's and very humid here. Please know that your family will be in my prayers and may sweet Moose run free now with his brother Max. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

I am so very sorry about Moose-what a beautiful boy.
He is at peace now and my Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
You did the right thing for Moose.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so sorry for your families loss. Thanks for sharing and educating us all.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There will be many at the bridge to welcome Moose, thank you for sharing your boy with us. I think we all fell in love with him through your pictures and stories. May your family heal, and find room for another special furry friend in your lives! Hugs!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am in tears too. He was so loved and you did what was best for Moose.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so very very sorry. My heart sank to my stomach when I read your news. Bless him, he fought so hard. You too. Wishing you all peace and care and healing for your hearts x
Run free sweet Moose x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read your loss of Moose. My heart goes out to you and your family.
My thoughts and prayers are with you all as you begin this journey to find peace and for your hearts to heal. 

Godspeed Moose.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Moose.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you....


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry. RIP Moose


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Moose!*

My heart just breaks for your family!
Rest in peace, sweet Moose!
I added Moose to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-7.html#post5783377


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of dear Moose. He has been in all our hearts and thoughts this last week.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the heartache your family is experiencing at this time.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is just so tragic to read, everyone was rooting for Moose so much. You did everything you could and got him help so quickly. I'm a sobbing mess right now. Sending so much love and hugs to you and your family. I'm glad you and your children got to say your goodbyes, and hope your husband will be ok. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so very very sorry.
RIP Moose


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been looking through pictures today. Moose was a big part of our family. Lots of pictures with our boy.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm having trouble loading more than one picture at a time. My loves .....


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss -


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of Moose and your family. I love the football team picture. xoxo


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

There are no words - I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. HUGS to you and your family - you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. What great family pictures with Moose. Thank you for educating us as well...


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet moose.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and your family to have lost Moose so tragically. This is just so sad.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family this morning. Hugs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Love your family picture, you have a beautiful family! Still sending warm thoughts to your family and Moose.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So very sorry. RIP Moose


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

this is a heartbreaking story but also filled with the obvious love that you and your family had for Moose. thank you for sharing so we can understand the sneaky way heat stroke can impact our dogs. I hope you will find some comfort in knowing that you gave Moose a great life and that sharing his story has probably saved many others. I am so sad for you and your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just the saddest thing. I never thought he wouldn't recover. I am so, so sorry. Poor sweet thing. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news and have been following Moose's struggle since the beginning. As many others have said, your story will probably save many dogs and I know that (although it is not so hot here) I have been taking extra care when walking the dogs. Getting them in the river at the beginning and end of the walk. Lovely family photo too.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Moose. He will live in your hearts forever!! Can hardly see through my tears as I type this from my phone. Beautiful picture of your family. My thoughts are with you as you mourn the loss of your boy. RIP Moose.


----------



## Simona Arian (May 13, 2015)

Aw, get better soon Moose! I'll be thinking of him <3


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Fwiw, your story has opened my eyes to the true gravity of heat exposure. It's +40 degrees here today, and my boys will not be getting their walk or a game of fetch. 

I can't tell you had sad I am for you and your family. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

As hard as it's been I do take some comfort in the fact that his story may save other dogs from the same fate. Thank you for your thoughts, prayers, and support.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is hard, hope it gets better soon. Hugs.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

It's been 2 weeks and it hard. We left for vacation a week ago, first of time without him. Just yesterday a puppy pal of his (they played often when we lived in Alaska) passed away from lymphoma, he too was only 4.5. He was an old English bull dog and they donated his body to a university in hopes that he can help find treatment options and a cure for the future. Sadly his owner, a close friend found out she too is battling cancer. She is heart broken to lose her "snuggle bug". 

We will be returning home at the end of the month. I am not looking forward to returning to an empty house. This family time away from the house was very helpful but I dread not seeing my boy there. I tried to put up some of his belongings but he is everywhere. From toys to leashes to his fur bunnies in my truck. 
Sorry to ramble on, thought I would check in and update a bit. You all helped so much during this struggle. Your words continue to help me still.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Many hugs!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hugs .. it is so hard. Take your time putting his things away and cleaning his fur bunnies.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Hugs and prayers for you. It is hard too loose them especially young and unexpected. Take your time.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope people learn from your terrible experience. I see numbskulls jogging with their dogs frequently in hot humid weather. Their faithful companions are doing their best to keep up because they so much want to please us. I usually bite my tongue and say nothing but then feel guilty later because I did not try to help the poor pooch. When I do say something, the owner is usually offended and tells me off, ie "I jog with my dog all of the time and he/she really loves it."


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I read this thread from start to finish and I was gutted when I came to the post regarding your devastating news, I was hoping he would pull through. 

I am also really sorry to hear about your friend's diagnosis, I hope she stays strong through her grief and makes a full recovery. 

Enjoy the remainder of your vacation and know that you have helped so many dogs and undoubtedly saved lots of owners from going through the sadness that you have endured. I thank you from the bottom of my heart and I hope that you and your family feel better soon.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! There are no words. Thinking you and of your family.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel for the dog, this is no different than people putting their dogs in the car,on warm,and hot days.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I so understand your pain. And your grieving is absolutely natural. He was your family. I didn't put away any of Tesia's things for many months. The blanket that was at the base of my bed got folded up and put away because it holds her fur. The rest eventually got vacuumed up, but I will always have her in that blanket. Let yourself grieve - leave his stuff out as long as you need to. 

I'm so sorry about your friend and your friend's dog, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take all the time you need, it's a long hard journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

People grieve differently, on their own time frame and in their own way. 
I know it doesn't seem possible right now, but the day will come when you will be ready to celebrate his life and you will eventually be ready to open your heart and home to a new love.


----------

